# Rzr on 31s or OL2



## nathen53

So my dad is looking at buying a 2009 rzr Le. It already has muzzy duals, iTi clutch kit, iTi ECU and zillas. He was wanting to go with outlaws and since it has a 14' rims I was thinking either 31's or outlaw2. I cant really find any info on the clutch kit it has and was wondering what it would need to pull them and what size lift? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

The lift depends on the type of rzr, is it a the S" model or the standard. The clutch kit could be anything. Was it used it the mud,trails or dunes before. 




I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## nathen53

Its the standard 800 model. It is really clean from the pics I have seen so Im thinking it was a trail bike. He is askin 9500 for with 1400 miles and it has a ton of add ons.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Yeah I agree what he said. There's a ton of options on clutching that can be done. From inexpensive up to /// clutch work. It all depends on what hes gonna use the sxs for, how he rides, what tires he chooses to use. As stated above, what type of RzR....I know you said LE...but is it a 50" or "S" model?? Reason asking: thinking about tire size. On a 69' with no lift, forward a-ARM kit or spacers the largest tire you can fit on there is a 28". Anything larger, it will rub the motor mount right by the right rear tire. 
All in all, there's a BUNCH to consider when selecting tires/wheels on these things. Wide/skinny tires, off set or non offset wheels. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Eastexasmudder

nathen53 said:


> Its the standard 800 model. It is really clean from the pics I have seen so Im thinking it was a trail bike. He is askin 9500 for with 1400 miles and it has a ton of add ons.


I've seen a few standard rzr's running 29.5's and 30' backs before but have never seen one on 31" laws. I know HL makes a floor board kit to fit the 30"s up front and you have to run spacers in the rear to clear the back driver side motor mount. Basically to fit big meat under that 50 incher you need , 2" lift, better springs, floor board mod, wheel spacers. If the bike was just trail ridden before an that's what it has for a clutch kit, just try it out. I know a lotta people just running stock clutching with big meat. In the rzr world I've learned you need a weak point. A lotta people want that to be the belt and not the tranny. Oh and a better option for a lift would be to check out super atv's lifts. If I had a 50 incher I'd do the 6" kit 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## nathen53

Thanks for the help. I have been looking at the super atv 5'' kit since its narrower than the 6''. I've seen others say they are running the 5'' super atv lift with the 6'' brackets and that just looks BA to me.


----------



## muddaholic 09

someone on here a while back had a 800 rzr and put either 29.5 or 31 laws on it. it looked like it was on ROIDS. but it looked good. if it were mine i would put rzr s shocks on it with the lift of ur choice ol2 with some axels and some good clutching and hammer down!!!


----------



## nathen53

Well we got a rzr just not the one I was talking about. The one we got is a 2009 orange sunset with 3'' lift, snorkels, and 29.5 laws. The rest is all stock for now.


----------

